
The Soviets Unbreakable Code: The Hidden History of the Fialka Espionage Machine - rustoo
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/04/27/the-soviets-unbreakable-code-fialka-encryption-espionage-russia-kgb-spy/
======
ggm
The photo seems to show a wax seal mechanism on the card containers and a
matching slide holds them in the lid of the box.

I'm wondering if it's some kind of tamper check, or to prevent reusing cards?

